# new strobes with lil vid....



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

what yall think, im not done with them, i wanna get some faster ones and some slower ones also but for now this will have to do 
MOV02105.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

copycat


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahaha thats funny stuff right either way we both are :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

reminds me of the popo!
run! its 5-0!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice work :rockn:


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sorry, but, I still don't get the whole "strobe lights on my bike" thing. I guess that means I'm getting old....hahahahaha


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

me either. maybe it would be different if they were some other style strobes that didnt look like police?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess I'm a "If it don't make my bike faster or go deeper I don't need it" kinda guy. All that blinky blinky flashy flashy and radios blaring don't do nothing for me. Jesshh I sound like my dad now......hahahaha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Well that is awesome cuz I def like too be differeent even though others do have em and personally I like em


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm sorry... I wasn't trying to put down your bike or you taste..It is different... until all your friends have them....hahahaha


----------



## s.c. husker (Jan 25, 2009)

Did you get them at triangleatv? Looks good the police in SC would have a big problem with that around here. They dont have anything better to do.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol no they are not meant to be like cop lights, i want to get some more different colors i jsut got these for right now more colors will be on there wa and no i didnt get them from triangleatv ut i heard they have good ones  and as for stogi it is ok i know how old people are just no fun and BORING jk hahaha


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've seen green on a TG Brute and I thought the colormatch was bada$$


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know this is a old thread but what's the best way to go in the head lights or strobe bars and what brand


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

not a member of the bucket so i cant see them


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think its all a matter of preference as far as in the headlight housings or just getting strobe bars... the bars are much easier to install and can be put just about anywhere. You can get nice ones through triangleatv...but you're gonna pay lots of $$$. Some friends of mine go on a website thats called prestige... or prestigelighting....something like that, they have high quality LED strobe lights and are reasonably priced.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

joemel said:


> not a member of the bucket so i cant see them


the link isnt good anymore...


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Go to http://www.lonestarpse.com/ or strobesnmore.com.. they are very reasonable priced... ive ordered from both and are great companys to deal with.. Lonstar is out of Houston so it doesnt take long to get an order


----------

